# car hire when travelling



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Car Hire Insurance | Car Rental Excess Insurance*

This site is a gem if you want to avoid getting stung by car rental firms for excess charges. For an annual premium of from £49 you can get cover for the total amount of excess for which you are liable if the car is damaged or stolen, and also for damage to the roof, undercarriage, windows and tyres.

We have been using it now for 4 years and it has saved us a fortune in extra car hire protection coverage. :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

For exaple 
a trip to the US last year for 18 days would have cost us an extra $270 on the cost of the car hire. 
A tyre puncture while we were in Ireland cost us 25 euros!!	
The excess would have cost us on that trip a further 64 euros.

So this could be a REAL saving


----------



## paulmanning (Aug 3, 2009)

Great information, I have bookmarked the page.

Thanks


----------

